# Hello from Loeka Clothing/Feedback



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

We here at Loeka Clothing, http://loeka.com/, would like to say hi to those of you who know us and introduce ourselves to those of you who don't. We are looking for some more feedback from YOU! We want to know what makes your favourite shorts, jersey, jackets, pants your favourite. Let us know. We will be checking this thread every few days for your replies. If you have any specific questions for us please feel free to send us an email. Cheers.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't tried your clothing (didn't know about them until now), but when I checked out the website I was pleased to find that your jerseys run long enough for a tall person (~6') like me to wear without having to go to tent-like girths to get the needed length. 

:thumbsup:

One thing I couldn't tell from the pictures, do the shorts come with some sort of pseudo-belt to tighten the waist? Belt loops are OK, but I prefer an attached way to tighten things to keep shorts where I want them.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Like Dakine fashion for "women", my girlfriend actually won't buy for the graphic female filigree that denotes the difference. Loeka has the same affliction- hell the whole dang industry. I say at least they aren't scented!

Hey, I am a "lady" too!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a pair of Loeka shorts. While I could do without the pink embroidery, the price was right (from Chainlove.com). 

They are a nice pair of shorts, light, lots of pockets, and the elastic + belt keeps em in place.

Not sure I'd pay for full price though.


----------



## mtb_chick (Jul 16, 2009)

I have to disagree re the graphics and pink embroidery, I'm all about that, think it looks awesome. Also love the capri length shorts, I have legs up to my eyeballs and while some say it's a gift, getting shorts and pants that fit like they are supposed to is practically impossible. So yay for the capris!


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Deanna,

Our 2008 shorts came with a built in nylon belt for cinching up the waist. For 2009 we do have the built in belt anymore. Just belt loops so you can add your own personal style touch with a belt. Lots of girls are not sure about riding with a belt, as will dig in to me ect. So far the feedback has been all positive. Our team riders are wearing our leather and cloth belt for DH, Free riding, commuting in. For longer all mountain rides the girls have been using a cloth belt with a small buckle. Now our Tech SHELL shorts, basically our over short, still comes with a built in belt. A very very popular short, as light weight, durable and fits into a jersey back pocket. Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, are you willing to be more specific about the graphics?


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Firecrackerktm said:


> I have a pair of Loeka shorts. While I could do without the pink embroidery, the price was right (from Chainlove.com).
> 
> They are a nice pair of shorts, light, lots of pockets, and the elastic + belt keeps em in place.
> 
> Not sure I'd pay for full price though.


Thanks Firecrackerktm, We understand not every girl wants pink on their gear, we get that feedback loud and clear. Would you be willing to let us know why you would not pay full price? Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

mtb_chick said:


> I have to disagree re the graphics and pink embroidery, I'm all about that, think it looks awesome. Also love the capri length shorts, I have legs up to my eyeballs and while some say it's a gift, getting shorts and pants that fit like they are supposed to is practically impossible. So yay for the capris!


Thanks for the feedback mtb_chick. We are glad we can provide a length of short for long legged ladies. Cheers. Oh hopefully everyone sees this, Im not the most forum savvy yet, we are also having a summer sale on now till end of Aug. Details on the website.


----------



## robbybird (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for asking!

I don't own any of your products (yet), but when I am looking for bike clothes I try to stay away from the flowery stuff. I don't mind pink and I have several things that are solid pink. I just don't want a bunch of flowers and birds on my shorts or shirts. For me, no graphics is good graphics. 

I like long shorts/capris with plenty of pockets and either velcro to tighten the waist or a belt. For shirt I like a half-zipper, so I can ventilate if needed. My problem with shorts or pants is that I have an ample bottom and thighs, yet a small waist. It is hard to find a good fit in shorts because it seems like most cycling clothing designers think we still want to show out curves on the trail. I just want some good baggies like the men get. I am not interested in showing curves. 

That is my 2 cents


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

robbybird said:


> My problem with shorts or pants is that I have an ample bottom and thighs, yet a small waist. It is hard to find a good fit in shorts because it seems like most cycling clothing designers think we still want to show out curves on the trail. I just want some good baggies like the men get. I am not interested in showing curves.
> 
> That is my 2 cents


I have a similar problem, Robby -- women's "sports" clothing doesn't have enough curves to fit; they are always a "junior" fit and if the hips fit the waist is ALWAYS too big. Built-in waist cinchers can help if the fit is at least close. It defies logic, but I have more luck when I can find shorts in a men's 28.

Women's tops are also always a junior's fit. I haven't been that flat chested since I was 14. When I buy the XL to fit the girls it's like having a biking moo moo on with an extra yard of fabric flapping in the breeze.

It would be enormously helpful if Loeka -- or anyone -- thought about those of us who have curves. We don't want to show cleavage or anything on the trail, but rather have clothes that FIT.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't own anything loeka, but I did check out the website. What I would like to find is shorter shorts. I don't want them hanging down around my knees. The only pair of short mountain bike shorts I have ever found were made by Trek and I found them on a clearance rack and haven't seen another pair like them anywhere else. And I'm not talking Daisy Dukes here, just something above the knee.....


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Loeka said:


> Thanks Firecrackerktm, We understand not every girl wants pink on their gear, we get that feedback loud and clear. Would you be willing to let us know why you would not pay full price? Cheers.


Oh, just because I'm a beginner, and stuff tends to get trashed--dirt, abrasions, rips. It's hard to justify $60+ shorts to my husband 

I'm that way with everything though. I usually surf the discount sites, trying to find decent quality that's last year's leftovers or what not. I have a lot of expensive hobbies to try to keep up with. :madman:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

WickedGood said:


> ...What I would like to find is shorter shorts.....


 They're definitely out there. You can search by inseam length @ teamestrogen.com.

I would agree that what's FAR harder to find is sporting goods built for girls with curves. I've presently fought myself down to a very lean weight and I still couldn't get a size large Fox shorts even over my arse the other weekend.

I don't know what sporting goods makers can do though. Unfortunately athletic women come in pretty radically different sizes and shapes, and those of us on the fringe of the bell curve are probably going to be stuck making do.


----------



## jean-louey (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a pair of shorts and a sleeveless jersey from Loeka, and love both of them. 

The shirt is long enough for my freakishly long torso -- a rare fit in women's wear. Perhaps most women's legs start at their boobs (hence every women's specific anything in cycling), but I have a long waist and typically wear a men's jersey to avoid being a biking advertisement for Girls Gone Wild. Unfortunately (in one way) I also have a thin frame, so Men's clothes don't fit very well. I would definitely buy another shirt from you guys. 

The shorts also fit well -- another shocker for women's wear. I think your sizes run a bit big, but this is a blessing for me since I'm typically between sizes. My only minor gripe with the shorts is that the waist-butt-thigh ratio feels a tiny bit off. My legs are pretty big for my otherwise-thin frame, and the shorts end up being a bit snug across the quads, and too loose in the waist (I have to wear a belt with them). Since women cyclists tend to get larger legs and saddles, I would think this is pretty common. 

I send out a big THANK YOU for using that microfiber fabric and not making the shorts out of fully stretchy material. I'm so freaking sick of trying on women's 'baggies' and finding out that nearly every one is made of some stupid spandex hybrid. If they stretch all over the front and back....they're not really baggy are they? 

Obviously you can't fit every body type, but I like your stuff. The simple two-tone graphics are feminine without being over the top, although I typically stay away from pink and flowers on clothes. Thanks for seeking feedback!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

verslowrdr said:


> I don't know what sporting goods makers can do though. Unfortunately athletic women come in pretty radically different sizes and shapes, and those of us on the fringe of the bell curve are probably going to be stuck making do.


I don't think we're that odd. We're all no doubt a bit different., but there's 3 of us on this thread with the same curves fit problem so we can't be that far away from the norm.

I'm just grateful there's a company that sizes sports bras like bras, so I can get one that fits and works. (Moving Comfort.)


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with verslowrdr ... not just athletic women, but ALL women come in so many different shapes and sizes. Some of us put on our weight in our hips, thighs, fanny, tummy, chest, or any combination thereof!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

NicoleC said:


> I don't think we're that odd. We're all no doubt a bit different., but there's 3 of us on this thread with the same curves fit problem so we can't be that far away from the norm.


Make that four.

Caveat: I am not familiar with the brand however, I sure can echo-echo-echo the comments on shorts for women with curves. I am a tiny size 6 with hips and a waist, ( in shape, not heavy) and I am finding that almost everything I try on seems to be built for the athletic type build - straight as a board with no curves. So, if something fits over my butt, I have serious waistline gap-osis. This mostly means I just don't buy it. While i have the sewing skills to alter these things for a nice fit, I refuse to pay $60+ for something that I will have to spend time altering. Or, if it fits my waist I can't get it up my thighs.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Five now.

I have not bought any bike clothes in years but am getting close to having to. I have not been buying because I could NEVER find things to fit at a reasonable price. 

Paying $80-$90 or more for a pair of shorts/capris I can't try on first is NOT happening.

I am in that bad place where womens clothes just do not fit. I have real boobs, big arms and shoulders, big muscular thighs and rear, but I am short. So anything that even comes close to fitting my arms and chest is a tent. Shorts that fit over my thighs and rear hang way below my knees. 

I will not spend my own money on jersey's with sleeves. There are two reasons for this and one is fit. I am NOT paying $60-$80+ for a jersey, no matter how cute it is, if I am going to have to slit the under side of the sleeve so it will NOT cut off the circulation in my arms. The other reason has to do with where I live - if it's cool enough to need sleeves I can wear a technical undershirt. 

In fact, now most of what I wear to ride is technical clothes from my local sporting goods store; Academy. I can get tops that fit with out breaking the bank. I wear regular bike shorts most of the time, but still have a 10yo pair of baggies that I wear. I would like more baggies/capri's but have yet to find any that fit for under $100.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I haven't tried on Loeka shorts in a couple years (didn't buy them because they didn't fit), but last time I did, here are my comments:

On the positive side: I think you guys have REALLY cute graphics/prints/colors. I love the pink, love the purple, love the yellow/brown plaid. Very cute. Not such a fan of contrast stitching. But most of your stuff is really cute. I don't like frilly pastels, but I'm all about hot pink accents (or even hot pink clothes). Bright girly colors/swirls/even bold flowers (like your logo) are good. Frilly flowers and patterns that look like they belong on my grandmother's wallpaper - not good. For my tastes, you're doing that part right.

I also love the length - the longer the better IMHO. And they feel pretty durable.

On the negative side: First, I just don't like elastic waists. I know it makes sense to fit a wider variety of builds, but I feel like I'm wearing my mother's clothes. (And I'm 35). I just can't stand that "pouf" of fabric below the elastic.

Second - I've got a curvy build (and therefore run into this with a lot of bike clothes) and they didn't really fit me well (too tight in the butt, big in the waist). I've heard your sizing got a little bigger over the past few years. Maybe the fit has changed a bit too. It's been a long time since i tried them on. EDIT - heh, I guess that makes me #6. I accept that I'm probably curvier than average, but I sometimes think cycling clothes manufactureres think that all women cyclists must have boyish hips, because it seems very uncommon to see cycling shorts made for women with big hips and a small waist.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of your shorts last year, love the length as I'm 6 foot, love the pinstripe on black, very cool but I found the fabric not breathable. At the time they had a pink lycra liner, I live in the mountains in Colorado and rode in these shorts for the first time last summer. As I rode I noticed that the fabric wasn't breathing and for the first time ever I found myself with sweaty legs (thighs) and the condensation would not go away, the shorts would stick to my thighs from the sweat. So I cut the liner out but it didn't help. It seems the fabric of the short is somewhat waterproof and has a coating on the inside. I can't wear these shorts in the summer even for DH because of this issue, I wear them now in the colder, wetter months of the year. The only thing I could think of was that a mesh liner might help the breathability issue..not sure..I was so disappointed as I love the look of the short. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmm, no, the shorts I have are just a shell so I wear them over my spandex.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine are a shell as well, I my own chamois..it just seems the fabric has a coating on the inside that doesn't allow it to breath..I own shorts from FOX and Sombrio and don't have the same issues..


----------



## amydalayna (Feb 21, 2006)

For shorts:
I look for a shell w/out a built in short. 
and belt loops! my complaint w/ most other shorts is they don't have belt loops.

I have a loeka jersey. I really like the way it fits and it is stylish.


----------



## mtb_chick (Jul 16, 2009)

I feel compelled to throw in my $0.02 here, because I have the opposite fit problems to all of you ladies. Far from being shorter and curvy, I am 5'11" and 130lbs, with (sadly) not much of a chest or butt and I definitely have never had a problem fitting shorts over my hips. I know no company can cater to all shapes and sizes, but I also think that a major thing they do is to make womens gear shorter. Cue me tearing my hair out and again holding on to ancient, falling apart gear just because I can't find anything to fit. If you truly want to try and cater to more fits, how about 3 lengths (short, reg and long) and 3 widths (slim, reg and curvy). Obviously this is not that economical for a small new company, but it's the way of the future (a la gap jeans)....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

it's a heck of a lot easier to hem something for shorter length if the fit is just right everywhere else, than it is to alter a waist.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

...and yet another small, women's specific company gets the message. 10% of the men's market, addicted to Steep and Cheap and impossible to please with color and/or fit. Sounds profitable!

Respect to those who take on the challenge. It isn't easy. :lol:


----------



## jean-louey (Jan 28, 2009)

chuky said:


> ...and yet another small, women's specific company gets the message. 10% of the men's market, addicted to Steep and Cheap and impossible to please with color and/or fit. Sounds profitable!
> 
> Respect to those who take on the challenge. It isn't easy. :lol:


You hit the nail on the head. :thumbsup:


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

chuky said:


> ...and yet another small, women's specific company gets the message. 10% of the men's market, addicted to Steep and Cheap and impossible to please with color and/or fit. Sounds profitable!
> 
> Respect to those who take on the challenge. It isn't easy. :lol:


It really isn't easy, which I think I've stated quite sympathetically earlier. Having said that... there's obviously something of a consistent problem expressed here. You seem to have some experience in this area Chucky so I'd like to hear any ideas you may have towards a resolution (if there is one).

In the meantime I'm getting along w/ lycra PI shorts, which seem far more forgiving than baggies fit wise, and T-shirts. I'd like some jerseys but finding some off the shelf that don't come out either like a tent or hooker-tastic or exposing my backside to sunburn seems unlikely. I've actually been musing about paying Formica to make a couple for me.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey, I am a "lady" too![/QUOTE]

thanks for helping me waste an hr of internet time watching vicky pollard and other little britain classics! This stuff is new to me, hilarious stuff.


----------



## kjbikes (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for asking for feedback!

I'll echo Connie on the fit of your shorts, it's been a couple of years since I've tried them though. I'll also say that I do like some stretch in shorts fabric. It's just nicer when you're swinging your leg over your saddle or dropping back for a steep roller to not feel hindered.

I love your jerseys! I love the long length and the fabric. While they're decently tight with full upper body armor, they still fit and stretch and move so they work great! Thanks for that.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> ...and yet another small, women's specific company gets the message. 10% of the men's market, addicted to Steep and Cheap and impossible to please with color and/or fit. Sounds profitable!


Guess I'm a weird-o who is willing to fork over the cash for something that actually *FITS*.

I don't know what number I am in line for the desire for shorts to fit in the waist *AND* the butt hips, and while I'm not a real curvy person... I am definitely not built like a boy as most shorts seem to require. There does seem to be a fairly large segment of women, of varying heights and weights that have the SAME fit issue... so why not offer some shorts that don't cater to the pre-pubescent-boy-build crowd?


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

verslowrdr said:


> It really isn't easy, which I think I've stated quite sympathetically earlier. Having said that... there's obviously something of a consistent problem expressed here. You seem to have some experience in this area Chucky so I'd like to hear any ideas you may have towards a resolution (if there is one).


No, it isn't easy... but ignoring any under-served market is also leaving money on the table.

I think our friendly company representative is getting more than s/he bargained for!


----------



## lmh (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been to your web site several times. I am always looking for the perfect pair of baggy shorts. I wear both lycra and baggy styles. I can't ever find any that are baggy but not too baggy or too tight. I'm 5'3 and about 117 pounds. I like the colors of your shorts but I couldn't really tell what they look like on the model. I think you should have more views and show more of the shorts.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I'm built like a brick... truly... there's less than an inch difference in my waist and hips so I do well with men's (cut) clothing. BUT I have short short legs and it's hot here in the summer and I want shorter shorts......


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Oh, just because I'm a beginner, and stuff tends to get trashed--dirt, abrasions, rips. It's hard to justify $60+ shorts to my husband
> 
> I'm that way with everything though. I usually surf the discount sites, trying to find decent quality that's last year's leftovers or what not. I have a lot of expensive hobbies to try to keep up with. :madman:


Thanks for answering my question. Lots of expensive hobbies takes a toll on the pocket book that is for sure and boy do I know. Im not sure what type or types of riding you are doing. If you let me know I can recommend a short that would most likely take care of your needs. In that with all the crashing and learning to ride will be able to stand up to the abuse. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your feedback, it really helps us and we really appreciate it. I seem to understand how this forum thing works. I was going to respond to you all individually but it appears majority of you have the same complaints. So here goes. It will be long. 

Our shorts have changed in fit from our first year 2007 to today 2009. Our fist year they ran small. NOT what we were going for. But the best way to learn is from your mistakes. So we worked very hard on getting the fit right for girls who bike, as girls who bike tend to have bigger legs, not all but most. So I am going to answer yes we now make shorts that fit girls with curves and the same shorts will fit girls with no curves. From your comments they would be true baggies. 

What we have worked very hard on is finding a very good hip waist ratio. Meaning we have designed our shorts/pants to allow the maximum hip, thigh, leg, butt room as possible with out having the shorts look like mc hammer parachute pants. Nobody wants those. We also do the 2 lengths regular length, above the knee and capri length below the knee. These lengths will vary depending on how tall you are. For our DH Shorts and Tech Shorts only. Our Tech SHELL shorts only come in regular length. 

Now if you were to look at our sizing chart on the website all the waists for our shorts and pants go through multiple sizes. This was done on purpose to allow, A) to fit more girls and B) to stop the shorts/pants from looking like parachute pants. I know having elastic at the back is very old fashioned but for right now it is the best solution we have found, working on another right now. Shhhh. 

I hope that makes sense so far. Now Im going to use our team riders as references for explaining our fit some more. We have a few, but Im going to use two, one who is curvy and one who is tall and lean. Both wear a size medium. Amber who is average height has bigger legs, bottom and hips. The shorts fit her perfect through those areas but are little big in the waist nothing major. She just wears a belt and done. Tara is tall around 6 feet, and legs that are super long. She is cut like a guy so to say, just slightly bigger hips. The mediums fit her perfect in the waist and hang baggy around her, but not too baggy. 

We aim to accommodate as many ladies as possible. As per some of your comments, we would love to make multiple different sizes to fit everyone but not economical. 

Oh speaking of sizes. Hopefully this will help out a lot of ladies. Coreena the other owner wears a medium short and she is a size 8 with small curves. My girlfriend wears a medium as well and she is a size 10 with curves. 

We seem to be doing very well on the jerseys. But we still keep working on them. We have a few new ones coming out in 2010 for those of you who like pockets and zippers. 

We also understand that to get the right size with out trying anything on is very difficult that is why, we are also going to be posting a video on our site in regards to fit and sizing in the next couple of weeks. Once that is up we would love to hear your comments about it and if it helps. I will keep you posted. 

Plus we are working very hard at coming to a store near you. I will get more into other things like the vents in some of our short for staying cool. Cheers. 


Please keep your feedback coming the more the better and if I have missed anything please let me have it.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, what a great response. It's really nice to see companies actively seeking feedback like this.

Now I was thinking ... I also ride dirt bikes (as in motorized) and I've had several great pairs of pants with clever waist adjustments. I know this is a totally different style and it is designed for heavier materials, but the ones I liked best for fit had a pair of velcro waist tabs at each side, and a simple ratchet belt closure. Perhaps that was to accommodate different hip/waist builds? Either way, it worked, and allowed for adjustment based on thickness of under layers, and monthly weight fluctuations.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for your participation and inquiries. At first I thought the initial post was spam and I am happy to be proved wrong.



Loeka said:


> So I am going to answer yes we now make shorts that fit girls with curves and the same shorts will fit girls with no curves. From your comments they would be true baggies.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I know having elastic at the back is very old fashioned but for right now it is the best solution we have found, working on another right now. Shhhh.


I understand your company has to work within the economies of scale. Personally I have no issues with a bit of elastic provided it's not really bulky. It seems a reasonable accomodation, especially since so many ladies may have issues bloating or retaining water from time to time. Having mini-belt cinchers along the waistline also helps, although they tend to slip rather annoyingly.

I have more of an issue with tops than shorts, mostly because I just buy lycra shorts and then wear any shorts over it that I can find that fit that usually aren't any kind of exercise clothing.

If you will look at your sizing chart for tops, it isn't very clear. Are the measurements for the actual size of the garment or who it's supposed to fit? Is the chest measurement for midriff or bust? Or is that supposed to be bra band size? What does the waist size mean -- because now that tight laced corsets are out of fashion not very many people have a 16" waist. Same for bottom width. It also would help to know arm hole opening size.

I would guess that (using the XS as an example) that the chest is 32" diameter in the bust, the waist is 32" in diameter and the hips 33," but that makes no sense for a women's garment. That's just a tube; it's not fitted at all.

I haven't tried your product and frankly, I'm not going to if I have to pay for the product and shipping, then $10 for an exchange plus the cost and insurance of shipping them back internationally. Plus, according to the returns policy, you can only exchange sizes, and there's a high liklihood NONE of the sizes would work for me... I try on a lot of clothes before I find ones that fit. That's a lot of money to end up with something that still doesn't fit.

If you want people to try your clothes, you have to make it easier for them to take a chance on you.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I used to wear lycra shorts but after a few ugly crashes that bashed up knees & thighs, I've settled on knickers. It's the perfect balance of comfort & protection. My current favorite knickers are by Harlot. They are stretchy in key areas yet abrasion-resistant. The chamois is surprisingly smooth & comfy. Nothing to dig into the waist or irritate.

I guess I'm supposed to be reviewing Loeka gear, but I can't. I looked at your knickers with some interest, but they don't seem intended for xc use.  

My feedback would be to try to develop some great, padded knickers for us xc'ers. I don't need no freakin' belt loops.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

NicoleC said:



> Thank you for your participation and inquiries. At first I thought the initial post was spam and I am happy to be proved wrong.
> 
> I understand your company has to work within the economies of scale. Personally I have no issues with a bit of elastic provided it's not really bulky. It seems a reasonable accomodation, especially since so many ladies may have issues bloating or retaining water from time to time. Having mini-belt cinchers along the waistline also helps, although they tend to slip rather annoyingly.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicole,

Thanks for all the great feedback. We will get moving on sorting out the jersey sizing chart so it is more clear. Our jerseys are fitted and taper out at the bottom to allow for waist and hips. It appears our sizing chart for the jerseys has some mistakes, and is not clear we will get that updated right away. We are in the process of doing a video to show case our fit as well, and help ladies ordering choose the correct size the first time. We understand that shipping is expensive, so we are trying to minimize it as much as possible.

Shipping by USPS ground international should not cost more than $10 and if I am not mistaken there is an automatic insurance of $100. It just takes 2-3 weeks to arrive. I know shipping from the USA to Canada is a lot cheaper than the reverse. Not sure why.

Please keep the feedback coming. Thank you.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Wow, what a great response. It's really nice to see companies actively seeking feedback like this.
> 
> Now I was thinking ... I also ride dirt bikes (as in motorized) and I've had several great pairs of pants with clever waist adjustments. I know this is a totally different style and it is designed for heavier materials, but the ones I liked best for fit had a pair of velcro waist tabs at each side, and a simple ratchet belt closure. Perhaps that was to accommodate different hip/waist builds? Either way, it worked, and allowed for adjustment based on thickness of under layers, and monthly weight fluctuations.


Hi Firecracker,

Coreena also rides dirtbikes, but rides hers in our tech pants. She does not have any other companies pants. But we will look into those features as well. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

LadyDi said:


> I used to wear lycra shorts but after a few ugly crashes that bashed up knees & thighs, I've settled on knickers. It's the perfect balance of comfort & protection. My current favorite knickers are by Harlot. They are stretchy in key areas yet abrasion-resistant. The chamois is surprisingly smooth & comfy. Nothing to dig into the waist or irritate.
> 
> I guess I'm supposed to be reviewing Loeka gear, but I can't. I looked at your knickers with some interest, but they don't seem intended for xc use.
> 
> My feedback would be to try to develop some great, padded knickers for us xc'ers. I don't need no freakin' belt loops.


Hi LadyDi,

Thanks for the feedback. We have designed our Tech Shorts, to be our all mountain/XC shorts. They do not come with a chamois or pad. They have been designed to fit over your own chamois. This way girls can wear them for XC riding and downhill if they choose. They have a short that can do both. The reason we gave them belt loops is for the girls who want to add a belt or need to add a belt to cinch the waist. The feedback so far has been good, the girls find that if they wear a belt for XC or DH riding the belt does not dig in. If they are wearing a chamois the built in side vents keep them nice and cool.

We appreciate the feedback, keep it coming. Cheers.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Loeka said:


> Hi Firecracker,
> 
> Coreena also rides dirtbikes, but rides hers in our tech pants. She does not have any other companies pants. But we will look into those features as well. Cheers.


Oh cool. Let's see, I have a pair of Troy Lees, MSRs, a really old pair of Fox, and my favorites (no longer imported) the Acerbis. All are women's fit. The TLD and Acerbis have no waist adjustment at the closure; instead they use a double heavy duty snap at the fly, and two velcro tabs at either hip to adjust the fit.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

NicoleC said:


> No, it isn't easy... but ignoring any under-served market is also leaving money on the table.


Sure, in some cases, if the scale is there. There are a lot of minimums that a company has to meet in order to get great clothing made, and the production lag time puts some significant strain on small budgets.

I am really interested to see what happens at Interbike this year. OR was empty. Not sure if that is because no one is taking extra staff members to the show or if it actually indicates a huge secondary slowdown. My hope is that the amount of business done is the same as pervious years, and that the amount of partying is the only decrease. It is going to be interesting to see how full the IB aisles are and if business is good there.

It is my belief that there will be some very tough "thinning of the herd" events over the next couple of years. There has been a significant increase in the number of women's specific clothing companies over the last 4 years (Harlot, Loeka, Sheila Moon...) and just about every major manufacturer has a women's line, too. I am not sure that the current women's market can support all of them and we may lose some participants. Going to be an interesting few years in the sports industries...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

About the only company out there, aside from the 100% custom biz, that can address all these different needs is Beyond Fleece, which is a semi custom shop. This is not bike gear, but it is an interesting concept. They have a few basic styles, and then with the input of measurements, create a custom garment for you. They specialize in soft shell items. 

The economy of scale that Chuky mentions is a very real issue for addressing specific needs. That's where a company has to filter out all the options that people want, and start looking at, what is ( potentially) the most marketable and the most feasible to sell the minimums needed for cost of development/production. Off all the gals that say, "I want xx", how many would actually pay full tag price on it if it were available?


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Considering the obscene amount of money most women spend on bras who are in difficult sizes, and the fanatic brand loyalty thereof, I think most biker women would cough up the dough for a good fit. I would. 

But the reality is one only needs so many bike clothes, and if they are well made -- and they need to be, to command that price -- they potentially last for years. 

On the other hand, how many millions of plus size workout pants get sold? I know if I were starting an exercise clothing business right now I wouldn't be focused on fitting the perfect athletic body... 'cause frankly there aren't many of them out there and most of those ladies fit into much cheaper men's clothing just fine.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I tried to diagram the women's market demands. I couldn't make it work. The men's market was easy.


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## swinkey (Apr 27, 2005)

Sleeveless (and no pink crap). Norcal is hot.


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't mind paying some money (okay 55 bucks max for shorts with a removable liner, 40 bucks max without) for well-designed and durable bike clothing.
This is what I'm currently looking for
Short sleeved jerseys that fit over armor
armor that fits over boobs (is it asking too much to fit over size b- boobs?)
Knee-length shorts.
Stretchy fabric
"styley" design -doesn't have to be pink flowery to have a cool eye-catching design.
A collection of shorts and jerseys in colors that can be mixed and matched. I'm not likely to buy shorts in a loud non-neutral color because I wear them multiple times before washing (the outer ones). I'm not ever going to buy a jersey that clashes with the shorts I already have so neutral colored shorts are your best bet


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> I tried to diagram the women's market demands. I couldn't make it work. The men's market was easy.


excellent!!!


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

santacruzchick said:


> I don't mind paying some money (okay 55 bucks max for shorts with a removable liner, 40 bucks max without) for well-designed and durable bike clothing.
> This is what I'm currently looking for
> Short sleeved jerseys that fit over armor
> armor that fits over boobs (is it asking too much to fit over size b- boobs?)
> ...


Thaks for the feedback Santacruzchick,

Our short sleeve jerseys will fit over no problem. If you wear a medium jersey we recommend ordering one size larger to properly accommodate the armour. All companies shorts are supposed to be designed that no matter the colour of them, you can get them as dirty as you want and they will wash clean. Any garment will start to eventually stain after an extended period of time as the fabric starts to break down. 
Being able to match up shorts and jerseys across colours is crucial. We got that feedback from the beginning so we do our best to create multiple outfits between our jerseys and shorts. 
Are you willing to tell us why you would only pay $55 max for a pair of shorts? Thanks and keep the feedback coming.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

It has been crazy getting ready for interbike. But here is a video from the girls of Team Sugar with a little review on some of our gear. Cheers.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

I watched the video...I like the blues on the one jersey...however...I, personally, am not a fan of big logos on my clothing. I figure I pay enough for a jersey; I don't want to be a billboard...sorry.
I was wondering why you use snaps on your shorts? I find they start to "fatigue" over time and don't have the same holding power...unless my ass is getting bigger...did someone say chocolate? LOL. I prefer shorts with rivet style buttons...like jeans.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

My request: could you send a dealer/distributor to MBO next year? There were NO vendors of women's gear there (that I saw) yet we made up 19% of the participants.

Thanks!
gabrielle


----------



## H2oChick (Dec 14, 2006)

Loeka said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It has been crazy getting ready for interbike. But here is a video from the girls of Team Sugar with a little review on some of our gear. Cheers.


I also like the blue jersey and the concept of the 1/2 sleeve. My personal preference is for sleeveless because I don't get the binding under my arms; the long sleeve and short sleeve shirts are too tight in my shoulders. And my biggest pet peeve are jerseys that are too short in the back - I currently have a sun-stripe from where my back is exposed above my shorts!


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*More venting*

I have looked at your clothing several times online and love the styles (sorry, I don't own any Loeka, I'm hooked on Sombrio shorts and Swobo jerseys).

Here are some things I'd love to see in a womens' jersey:

1. Way more venting under the armpits. I have a super high metabolism which means I sweat! (which is why I wear Swobo - wool refuses to get stinky). Fox have a little venting in the armpit area, but nowhere near as much as my husband's "man jersey".

2. V necks. Again, it's all about being able to cool down. My Swobo has a zipper, I can unzip it, hey presto I've managed to cool myself down 10 degrees and no longer feel like I'm going to pass out. V necks more or less do the same thing, but round necks just stay hot. I have a gazillion round neck jerseys and don't wear any of them because of heat.

3. Super light vented half/whole sleeves. For those of us who like protection from branches, but don't want the extra weight of fabric, a mesh type sleeve would be fab. Maybe even incorporating a little bit of d30 technology into the elbow area for times when full on pads aren't necessary.

4. Fabric that doesn't look like crap after the first ride. Again, Swobo comes out tops because wool rocks. My nylon Fox jerseys get one splash of mud on them and they look filthy even after I've washed them.

OK, I think that's it. Now off you go and make me the perfect jersey in a size 4......


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

htpride said:


> I watched the video...I like the blues on the one jersey...however...I, personally, am not a fan of big logos on my clothing. I figure I pay enough for a jersey; I don't want to be a billboard...sorry.
> I was wondering why you use snaps on your shorts? I find they start to "fatigue" over time and don't have the same holding power...unless my ass is getting bigger...did someone say chocolate? LOL. I prefer shorts with rivet style buttons...like jeans.


Hi htpride thanks for the feedback. We choose snaps as, being a smaller company we could use them over all styles. Now as we are getting bigger, we will be able to use different closures for different styles. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

gabrielle said:


> My request: could you send a dealer/distributor to MBO next year? There were NO vendors of women's gear there (that I saw) yet we made up 19% of the participants.
> 
> Thanks!
> gabrielle


Hi Gabrielle,

We would love to send someone to MBO. One problem, what does MBO stand for, where is it ect. Please fill us in. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

H2oChick said:


> I also like the blue jersey and the concept of the 1/2 sleeve. My personal preference is for sleeveless because I don't get the binding under my arms; the long sleeve and short sleeve shirts are too tight in my shoulders. And my biggest pet peeve are jerseys that are too short in the back - I currently have a sun-stripe from where my back is exposed above my shorts!


Hi H2oChick

We designed our jerseys to be long enough in the back so you do not get a sunstripe, now what jerseys have you tried on that are too tight in the shoulders? That is a great point as I update our jersey sizing chart I will add in our shoulder width as well. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

mtbkers said:


> I have looked at your clothing several times online and love the styles (sorry, I don't own any Loeka, I'm hooked on Sombrio shorts and Swobo jerseys).
> 
> Here are some things I'd love to see in a womens' jersey:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mtbkers.

Appreciate all the feedback it is great. You need to try on a pair our shorts. LOL. We have been getting lots of feedback about being cooler. Your suggestions are great. A jersey with the d30 technology in would be sweet. I want one. It would be expensive though. In terms of fabric, any jersey that is a polyester pique, like ours, should not stain or retain smell. I have a loeka jersey from 3 years ago that still does not smell and took me leaving it muddy in my gear bag for 3 weeks to stain it. LOL. Yes it did smell after 3 weeks in my gear bag but nothing a wash did not cure. Oh we are working on the perfect jersey. Cheers.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Loeka*

It seems I am a bit late to this thread, but I'll toss in my two cents worth anyway.

Cost of Shorts - I am FLABBERGASTED that so many responders feel $60 or $70 bucks for a pair of shorts is a lot!!! I routinely see shorts in the $100 range and higher. I have a pair of Sombrio capris I paid almost $100 for and they were on SALE! My favorite xc shorts are a pair of Pearl Izumis that I paid $125 for (gulp!); they are so comfortable and worth every penny I paid. I ride a LOT and shorts that fit are important, so I don't mind paying a lot for them if they fit.

Shorts Sizing - I agree with the desire to have shorts that have a smaller waist to hip ratio (or a bigger hip to waist ratio, depending on how you look at things!!!). I'm 5'2" and 115 pounds - not big by any means - but I have a muscular butt and thighs and a small waist. I'm OK with elastic that does not look frumpy; Velcro works too; I have not tried riding with a belt (maybe I should).

Shorts Length - IMO there are a gazillion pair of shorts on the market that are too short, even for my height, but there are very few cool woman's shorts that are long enough for my taste. I want my shorts to be long enough so my thighs don't rub against the saddle. I have a pair of older Loeka shorts that are a good length (the sizing is small, but it sounds like Loeka may have fixed that problem).

Colors/Graphics - I personally love the styling of the Loeka products. I have a couple jerseys (one LS and one SS), both with tasteful flowers on them. My Loeka shorts also have a flower on them. I think the colors and graphics strike a good balance of girly and tough. I ride a lot with the boys and I want to look like a tough girl when I ride! I also wish there were more woman's shorts with color blocking like a lot of the men's shorts. Blocking can be very slimming - I have a pair of moto shorts that are black with hot pink plaid blocking and I LOVE the look!

Misc - I like useful pockets in my shorts, especially one lower on the side of my leg that I can stick a trail map or DH course map in. I carry a back pack so I don't use jersey pockets. I like the idea of a jersey with a zip neck for cooling. I personally like shorts that have a removable liner (or no liner) - that way I can ride without one if I want or swap in a other liner if one is dirty or I just want a different thickness.

Marketing - Better pictures of the Loeka products would help. It's difficult to get a sense of the styling and fit from half body pictures. Pictures of ladies wearing the shorts and jerseys while riding would be great; the Product Reviews section of your website does this far better than the main "Products" page. Getting your product in front of women so they can try them on sounds like it would be helpful too. In addition to getting placed in more stores, maybe Loeka could hit up some of the bigger mountain bike festivals and races with a booth and a big sign that encourages ladies to come in and try clothing on.

Hope this helps! I wish you luck Loeka. I love your product and hope continue to do well as a business.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> It seems I am a bit late to this thread, but I'll toss in my two cents worth anyway.
> 
> Cost of Shorts - I am FLABBERGASTED that so many responders feel $60 or $70 bucks for a pair of shorts is a lot!!! I routinely see shorts in the $100 range and higher. I have a pair of Sombrio capris I paid almost $100 for and they were on SALE! My favorite xc shorts are a pair of Pearl Izumis that I paid $125 for (gulp!); they are so comfortable and worth every penny I paid. I ride a LOT and shorts that fit are important, so I don't mind paying a lot for them if they fit.


I'm right there with you. Do I look for sales and comparison shop? Of course. But I have spent well over $100 for shorts that were on sale! And I've bought plenty of shorts at full retail when I find something that is REALLY perfect. Meaning the colors are cool and flattering (plain black shorts are nice, but you can find those anywhere...) and have all the features I want - removeable liners, useful pockets (totally agree on the side leg pocket - perfect for gels, etc, that I want to get at frequently without taking my pack off, and fabric that appears durable but breathable and comfortable. Put those things together and I'm willing to spend more. I've bought shorts on steepandcheap in the past and have given them all away at this point (Oakley shorts don't fit me at ALL.) I've learned the hard way that I'd rather have one pair of shorts that are perfect than 5 pairs that I end up hating. Fit is probably the biggest thing though - I have hips and muscular legs and a comparatively small waist (and while I don't want my shorts high waisted, I don't want them gaping open at the waist (or on my lower back).


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

I started spending a lot less on clothes when I stopped price shopping and buying stuff that was a "deal." My rule of thumb is: would I still buy it if it were twice as much? If the answer isn't 100% yes, it goes back on the rack. I tend to spend more per item, but I buy a lot fewer clothes and make a LOT fewer mistakes... the stuff you buy but don't wear for whatever reason.

But there's zero chance of me buying anything with a logo on it. Manufacturers/designers can pay me if they want me to advertise for them, not the other way around.

In the video link above, the shorts looked very nice and I liked the length and style, but they are clearly for the straight up and down types. The shirts, I thought, looked like they fit very poorly on all the women and were not fitted at all. Even if you don't care what you look when you ride, you don't need a shirt bunched up under your backpack straps or trapping heat and sweat.


----------



## bettymountaingirl (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll have to chime in on the okay with pink stuff card here I don't really go for big graphics bike shirts, but I am totally okay with a little pink and a little girlyness in my bike clothes.

Here are some grips and likes in general about bike clothes for women:

I like shirts that are long enough so that I am not showing butt cleavage.
I like shorts that aren't low riders for the same reason.
I am a girl who also likes the lower price ranges, but for shorts that last a while I splurge.

On the Loeka stuff in specific- like the plaid shorts! If they aren't too low of a rise. Can't really tell in the pic. Also the t-shirts are cool- like the mix of graphics without too much. But the sleeve length looks kinds long.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

I love the Loeka stuff. Finally got to wear the outfit I picked up at Evolution in Whistler 4 weeks ago. Today was a great day, as I finally returned to the bike after a shoulder separation on A-line one day one of my vacation :madman: Shorts fit great, the gathers at the back really dont show if you buy the right size. I like the beltloops. Super comfy! The Jerseys always fit great with and without armor.
. 
My suggestions;

The shorts need to be a bit longer!. see pic, Skin showing above the knee pads = fashion faux pax!
Bigger cargo pocket, I like to drop a small camera in there.

Again thanks for making great clothes!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Mountain Bike Oregon: http://www.mtbikeoregon.com/index.htm

There's more info about it on the Oregon forum as well, although the forum search feature appears to be broken for me right now.

It's a good time, and would be great to see you there.

gabrielle


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> It seems I am a bit late to this thread, but I'll toss in my two cents worth anyway.
> 
> Cost of Shorts - I am FLABBERGASTED that so many responders feel $60 or $70 bucks for a pair of shorts is a lot!!! I routinely see shorts in the $100 range and higher. I have a pair of Sombrio capris I paid almost $100 for and they were on SALE! My favorite xc shorts are a pair of Pearl Izumis that I paid $125 for (gulp!); they are so comfortable and worth every penny I paid. I ride a LOT and shorts that fit are important, so I don't mind paying a lot for them if they fit.
> 
> ...


Hi IttyBittyBetty,

Thanks for all the feedback it is great. Yes we have fixed our sizing issue, but we always continue to work on it. We have 2 lengths of shorts. Regular length that is above the knee and Capri length below the knee. Again this will depend on how tall you are. On your height I say a regular length would be perfect then again not sure how long you like your shorts. All our shorts have a side pocket on the right leg for maps, id, credit cards ect. I am so glad you mentioned better pictures along with other girls on the forum. We are in the process of adding more to the site over the next few weeks, will let everyone know when they are up for your feedback. Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

connie said:


> I'm right there with you. Do I look for sales and comparison shop? Of course. But I have spent well over $100 for shorts that were on sale! And I've bought plenty of shorts at full retail when I find something that is REALLY perfect. Meaning the colors are cool and flattering (plain black shorts are nice, but you can find those anywhere...) and have all the features I want - removeable liners, useful pockets (totally agree on the side leg pocket - perfect for gels, etc, that I want to get at frequently without taking my pack off, and fabric that appears durable but breathable and comfortable. Put those things together and I'm willing to spend more. I've bought shorts on steepandcheap in the past and have given them all away at this point (Oakley shorts don't fit me at ALL.) I've learned the hard way that I'd rather have one pair of shorts that are perfect than 5 pairs that I end up hating. Fit is probably the biggest thing though - I have hips and muscular legs and a comparatively small waist (and while I don't want my shorts high waisted, I don't want them gaping open at the waist (or on my lower back).


Hi Connie, thanks for the feedback. Fit yes fit. The ultimate irony in making biking shorts for women. Trying to find the perfect fit to fit the most body styles. Yes we are working hard on it. Im not sure if you have tried on a Loeka pair but would love some more specific feedback if you have. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

NicoleC said:


> I started spending a lot less on clothes when I stopped price shopping and buying stuff that was a "deal." My rule of thumb is: would I still buy it if it were twice as much? If the answer isn't 100% yes, it goes back on the rack. I tend to spend more per item, but I buy a lot fewer clothes and make a LOT fewer mistakes... the stuff you buy but don't wear for whatever reason.
> 
> But there's zero chance of me buying anything with a logo on it. Manufacturers/designers can pay me if they want me to advertise for them, not the other way around.
> 
> In the video link above, the shorts looked very nice and I liked the length and style, but they are clearly for the straight up and down types. The shirts, I thought, looked like they fit very poorly on all the women and were not fitted at all. Even if you don't care what you look when you ride, you don't need a shirt bunched up under your backpack straps or trapping heat and sweat.


Hi NicoleC,

Would you be able to expand on why you dont like branding on your clothing?

In the video the girls riding are all tall and very straight yes. Two were wearing size small shorts, the girl with no Loeka Shorts on requested a size to big. Their jersey sizes were a small, medium and large. From the video each girl could have been wearing a jersey one size smaller, as that would have made them more fitted. But I do not know what there personal taste is in how they like there jerseys to fit. Are you willing to let me know what type of jerseys you prefer to ride in? Are they more cross country, ie with a full zipper down the front and pockets in the back? Thanks again for all your great feedback keep it coming please. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

bettymountaingirl said:


> I'll have to chime in on the okay with pink stuff card here I don't really go for big graphics bike shirts, but I am totally okay with a little pink and a little girlyness in my bike clothes.
> 
> Here are some grips and likes in general about bike clothes for women:
> 
> ...


Hi bettymoutaingirl,

Thanks for the feedback. Our shorts can be worn were you like them to be worn. On your hips, your waist ect. Our jerseys do cover your butt cleavage as a fellow tall lady pointed out in a post that she loves our jerseys as they cover her freakishly long torso. Glad to hear that when you find a pair of proper fitting shorts that are durable you will splurge as they will last you a long time. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

gabrielle said:


> Mountain Bike Oregon: http://www.mtbikeoregon.com/index.htm
> 
> There's more info about it on the Oregon forum as well, although the forum search feature appears to be broken for me right now.
> 
> ...


Hi Gabrielle,

We have a rep starting in Oregon, wait has started so I will talk to her and see about getting to the MBO. Thanks for the info. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

supermoto said:


> I love the Loeka stuff. Finally got to wear the outfit I picked up at Evolution in Whistler 4 weeks ago. Today was a great day, as I finally returned to the bike after a shoulder separation on A-line one day one of my vacation :madman: Shorts fit great, the gathers at the back really dont show if you buy the right size. I like the beltloops. Super comfy! The Jerseys always fit great with and without armor.
> .
> My suggestions;
> 
> ...


Hi Supermoto,

Glad you are back on the bike after the shoulder injury. The pics look great. Just a quick question about the shorts length. Did you purchase the regular length short or the capri length short? If you did purchase the capri length how tall are you? Thanks.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Loeka said:


> Would you be able to expand on why you dont like branding on your clothing?


It's manufacturer advertising and I am not a walking billboard. Not when I am the one who paid money for the product. A small discreet logo? I might consider it IF the product fit very well.

I realize some people are into branded products to show how cool they are for their choice in manufacturers. (Translation: or how much money they have that they can afford to buy the product.) I am not one of them.



> Are you willing to let me know what type of jerseys you prefer to ride in? Are they more cross country, ie with a full zipper down the front and pockets in the back?


I'm afraid I don't get to have a choice of what kind of jerseys I ride in. I have a very curvy figure -- size 6, small waist and DD bust. I am very difficult to fit in any clothing, let alone athletic gear that seems designed to fit dream bodies instead of real ones. I only have two bike jerseys that I have ever found that fit, and I've tried on a lot. One is a 4 year old Pearl Izumi size large that I've worn to death -- the only PI I've ever found that fit across the boobs (provided I didn't zip it up in front) but wasn't a tent. The other I just ordered, which is a size medium Moving Comfort "curvy fit" jersey. Since this brand makes bras for us oddball gals, I took a chance and it fits beautifully. I haven't taken it out for a ride yet to see how it actually performs since I am still recovering from surgery. Not only is it generous in the bust, but it's fitted through the waist and even has small side zippers on the bottom sides for gals with wider hips. I don't need them standing up but they might help prevent the shirt from riding up when you are pedaling.

Personally, I don't care if my bike top is a "bike jersey," I (just) want performance fabric in a shirt that's comfortable to move in without being baggy or bunchy. If I had to imagine a perfect bike top for me, it would have short sleeves for summer -- not cap sleeves, but pretty short, long enough to cover the back fully but not down over the hips, form fitting but not tight or owing too much to stretchy fabric. It would probably be in bright fun solid colors but sometimes plainer ones are nice and the color isn't a priority for me. I don't care about pockets and such since I always carry a backpack, but the pockets wouldn't turn me off unless the seams were in places that would chafe. I do like at least a half zipper down the front. Also, the shoulder seams should be in the front dropped below the collarbone so backpack straps don't make the seams dig in.

I also like 3/4 sleeves. I usually avoid long sleeves because the fabric always pulls and bunches uncomfortably with my proportions, but I'd love to find a long sleeve bike top for chillier days.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Regular, I guess. I will look for Capri next time. 5'8". I'm going to work on my shop (Rage in Scottsdale AZ) to carry your stuff. Thanks


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Oops, I just checked, Capri, size medium. Another 2" would be perfect. Thanks


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

supermoto said:


> Oops, I just checked, Capri, size medium. Another 2" would be perfect. Thanks


Hi Supermoto,

Thanks for the info, can you do me a favour and measure the inseam of your shorts from the crotch seam to the bottom of the short and let me know how long it is. As with you being 5'8" the capri should be below you knee, as Coreena is 5'8" as well and capri's on her are below her knee. Let me know please. Cheers.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*OMG My head she is goin' to 'splode!*

I see:
fit
function
style

I am reminded of Sidi Shoes:
wide ranging sizes
work well but the hard soles aren't very grippy
look great. Black or white (maybe)
$275

$50 bucks for a pair of shorts that fit everyone? That is tough.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I see:
> $50 bucks for a pair of shorts that fit everyone? That is tough.


Not tough -- impossible. Which goes back to what I think most of us were saying initially. S-M-L isn't enough, especially not with pants. We need actual sizes and fits like 4-6-8-etc and Petite-Regular-Long-Curvy. Many non-athletic pants are sized this way.

But it's a tough nut for a new company to crack.

That having been said, in the past few years I have noticed a trend that almost all womens clothing has very poorly fitted waists, to the point where a "no gap waist band" is a special feature! Shouldn't not having a tent in the back big enough to lose a kitten in be standard?



> As with you being 5'8" the capri should be below you knee, as Coreena is 5'8" as well and capri's on her are below her knee.


2" could easily be a difference in waist placement and hip width.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

It has been a while since I have been on here. I wanted to thank you all for your feedback it has been very helpful in improving our products. Not just that thanks to all your feedback we are also in the process of revamping our website to launch very soon.

And Susan at Women's adventure magazine just finished a review on our Pants, since fall is here and winter hot its heels.

http://www.womensadventuremagazine.com/gearblog/loeka-waterproof-pants/

Cheers thank you all again for all your help.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

My main problem with baggy shorts are, the opening is not big enough to fit over my knee pads...
I also have large but and thighs, tiny waist. So styles with belt loops are a good compromise for me

I like girly clothes with and edge (if I pull something sweet off I want guys to know it was a girl who stomped their ass)


Shirts, I have very muscular arms, in sleeves styles wear xs, with sleeves medium.


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

NicoleC said:


> .....I would guess that (using the XS as an example) that the chest is 32" diameter in the bust, the waist is 32" in diameter and the hips 33," but that makes no sense for a women's garment. That's just a tube; it's not fitted at all......


 I ride with a bunch of girls, and that sounds like the average measurements: TUBE.

In just two days time this brand has showed up twice in my life now! Not bad since I hate shopping. But, here's some very important advice: get the clothing in the better bike shops (no not Dork's Sporting goods, maybe Performance, but mostly the well respected ones where MTB girls bring their bikes or buy parts and tires). I don't like buying online, because as said before, women's sizing is all over the place, you need to try it on!

I came across your shorts at the Bike&Bean in Sedona, they seemed really nice! I was afraid to check them out a little closer, because they were white and I had that awesome red rock dust all over me....

And how about doing half N half designs, where you can choose between the girly flowery birdy version or just a plain color version. I'm a real plain jane, can't be bothered with pink and flowers. Though I don't mind brighter colors, since real dark colors are seriously hot in Arizona, I won't buy a really dark jersey, shorts maybe.

I do usually buy a size larger, I don't like it when it fits really snug (too hot for that in Arizona). Also I am on a tight budget, with race entry fees ranging from $50-$150, tires being a whopping $50-70 each, and there's also my dirtbike needing gas and tires, oh and I need to eat too...! I can understand that good gear is expensive, but if that is out of your reach you'll have to find something that will work for you for less..... This also means that I am one of those who will never pay full retail price for something.....


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Review*

Review for jacket and pants: :thumbsup:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/loeka-tech-jacket-pants-review.html


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I want a baggy jersey with D30 in the shoulders, would be great if the pads were removable and the jerseys just have pockets in the shoulder. They make equestrian shirts like this but I can't find anything for mtb. Just a little padding, nothing bulky would make my poor sore shoulder happy.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

mumbles said:


> I want a baggy jersey with D30 in the shoulders, would be great if the pads were removable and the jerseys just have pockets in the shoulder. They make equestrian shirts like this but I can't find anything for mtb. Just a little padding, nothing bulky would make my poor sore shoulder happy.


Hi Mummbles,

We would love to make a jersey like that, but as a small company we dont have the buying power to purchase D30 at a decent cost, thus making the jersey to expensive. But a fantastic idea. Cheers.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

The new website is up!!! 
Wanted to thank all of you girls who gave us feedback. We really appreciate it. There are still a few bugs to sort out.  Have a very Merry Christmas. Cheers.


----------



## lmh (Feb 21, 2009)

The new website looks great. I can't wait to try some of those new shorts.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Jackets look awesome!*

Just one question though, are the shorts stitched at the crotch (like regular pants, where four pieces of fabric congregate in a big lump) or do they have the flat panel right where our "bits" go?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

That is called a gusset.


----------



## Loeka (Jul 26, 2009)

mtbkers said:


> Just one question though, are the shorts stitched at the crotch (like regular pants, where four pieces of fabric congregate in a big lump) or do they have the flat panel right where our "bits" go?


Hi mtbkers,

Our shorts are sewn similar to regular pants. But our seams are surged together then double stitched down to help keep them from rubbing in the wrong way. Plus our Freeride and All Mountain Shorts have a polyester mesh lining to help with any unwanted chaffing. Glad you think the jackets look awesome. Cheers and let me know if this doesnt answer your question.


----------

